# Scouts



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi! Heard different ones talk about being in the Scouts. Just wondering if you still are, type of troop, etc... Anything special you did.

I'm a Girl Scout leader of 12 girls (this year) 5 are Juniors, 7 are Brownies.
This is my 4th year as leader. I originally signed up to be a parent helper. But when the two leaders never showed up for their first orientation, guess where that left me.









We do a couple field trips every year. Usually try to take them to a nice restaurant. It was really surprising how many had never been to a sit down restaurant before. We also do day camps with our area. We haven't done a overnight troop campout yet, as I'm not a certified camper.








We also sell cookies. Last year we had 14 girls sell 3,600 boxes. We thought that was COOL! We made a great profit. We also do family picnics and service projects.

It's pretty neat being in the Scouts. My daughter who is 9 asked me how long I planned on being a leader, I said as long as you plan on being a Girl Scout. I then said, and how long will that be? She said, until I'm old enough to be leader. So, guess I'm in it for the long haul.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I have one boy in the Cub Scouts. Age 7 in the Wolf Den. He got started last year with the Tiger Den.

Last year, I helped out by picking up the food for our second campout of the school year (spring campout). This year ended up doing both campouts, with my wife's help. She set up the arangements with the camp, I got BALOO certified and handled the rest of the details. One down, one to go.

I am also holding the position of Pine Wood Derby Chairman. It started off by us needing a new track, as the last one was really un-even between the 2 lanes. With my wood working skills and access to a wood working shop, I volunteered to build the track along with the help of the wood working club I am in. As the saying goes, "And the rest is history..." Now, because of the open position is filled by yours truely, I have more duties than just camping coordinator.

I am in the same boat as Golden Mom as my son is very happy my wife and I are so involved. He wants to go on to Boy Scouts, then Eagle Scouts. In another 2 1/2 years, my other son will be old enough to join the program. It's looking like I am going to be a "Lifer".

We do the fund raiser of Pop Corn every year and are drawing to a close this year in about a week. I don't have the stats on how well we do as I am NOT the Popcorn Kernal and don't need another job, but it keeps the Pack going every year, which is nice. This is the same Pack that my brother belonged to 20 years ago. My son thinks it neat to look at his book to see what his Uncle earned back then.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Whoa, Cub Scouts!

Five years as a Cubmaster for my son's pack. Now Cub Scout Emeritus







. Best time I ever had! Fit my personality to a tee. I was a director at Cub/Webelos Day Camp for two years as well. Something about my personality resonates with kids 7-10. Hmmm...

My son started selling popcorn early and found out he had a knack - $5000 later, he has multiple bicycles, tents and sleeping bags, camp stoves, a scholarship and countless other things he's gotten as rewards. Oh, we found out he is slightly obsessive-compulsive too.

My daughter went through Girl Scouts until she was a Cadet (we called them space cadets) and then transfered over to Venturing. She has had some real adventures! She gave it up with school and swimming pressures. My son has also given it up Scouting as his school load and swimming have gotten more intense. Both of them made the choices themselves.

So how much was I into Cub Scouts? I think this answers the question (and will likely scare away anyone who's rally I threaten to attend too):










From left to right - these are my 'cousins' that have helped me as camp director and Cubmaster: Kangaroo Jack, Sven the Happy Viking, Bigbee Bugg, King Oddthur, Professor Justin Thyme, Dr. Watson, Commander Velocity, and the French Artiste.

These are my COUSINS!

I guess you could say I really got into it. Heh, Heh.


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Kudos to all of you and your civic principles. My Better-Half is very active in Girl Scouts, has been ever since her oldest daughter could start in Daisies. The oldest is now working for her Gold Award, the second daughter is a Cadet and the youngest is a Brownie. My wife is certified in just about everything and is the Partnership Leader for our town and the surrounding communities. She is the only certified camper in our area, so she may have to go on every planned camping trip unless someone else steps up. Scouts are very important to my wife and I respect her for it. She believes it teaches the best values. I'm glad to see that there are others that feel the way she does.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

My hat is off you folks as well for taking the time to work with our youth the way you do. Thank You

I was involved in the Cub Scouts several years ago and was set to move from the Assistant Cubmaster spot to the Cubmaster spot when I was kinda run outta Dodge.

The problem I had was that our local pack was being run very very poorly and resembled a patch social club to me. It was to the point that if the boys walked from their car in the parking lot to the building where we were having the meeting they would get a patch. Of course that is a bit overboard, but it was real bad. So I started looking at what Cub Scouting is supposed to be about and decided that things needed to change. Anyway I step in with my background as a Navy veteran and try to start running things by the book and some folks had issues with that. I am talking about simple things like making the boys wear their uniforms. So I told them that if you want me to run the show then it will be by the book or they need to get someone else. Well, they got someone else so I stepped out. Not long after that my son decided to opt out as well.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't feel bad DC, I think a little discipline and attention to detail (learned those words at San Diego RTC back in the 80's) go a long way, and there doesn't seem to be enough of it going around these days.

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Taking over a Pack and making it better is the hardest job a Cubmaster can have. I'm sure it is as difficult or worse for a Scoutmaster. I inherited a 'patch social club' as well but I was fortunate to have just enough vore people who were willing to help me make it better. The previous Cubmaster didn't really have his heart into it and had let things get way too simple at the Pack level.

Regarding uniforms, we had a yearly visit from the Marines who did a 'uniform inspection'. I've never seen kids stand so straight!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

What a cool idea. That's the way it ought to be. You can see on this boys face that he is proud of his uniform and the achievments it displays.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

I took my oldest son to a tigercub meeting and became the tightcub leader with that the next year I was ths cubscout den leader and #2 son was in tigercubs so I had two jobs. The next year I became the Webelo Leader as well as den leader then some how I became the Cubmaster for 3 yrs When sons where in scouts somehow I became scoutmaster for 5 yrs I loved it. But when they get your number your hooked out of 21 boys I could not get any help all the adults where to busy. Do you know what BSA stands for.

Baby Sitters of America But I would not trade all the years with my sons for anything else. Ken


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I do wish my son had stayed with it. We had a lot of fun and special times that are hard to get any other way. Can't handle sleeping on the ground though - that part I don't miss.









I do still get to dress up at Halloween though!


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

My dad was a Scout who reached Life rank then WWII inteferred. He became a Cubmaster when I was 8 and my mom became a denmother. I went all the way through from Cub and got My Eagle in 1965. In College, I worked at Philmont Scout Ranch one summer teaching field Biology at Clear Creek Camp. 
When my son turned 8, I became den leader (didn't have a den mother at first) and then cubmaster. The local volunteer Fire Dept (Glendale-Eatonville Mississippi let us use the fire station attic to meet. When my crop of guys got old enough for Boy Scouts I shipped them off to Troop 95 Parkway height Methodist in Hattiesburg.
After a year I became an assistant scoutmaster there and did it until 2 years after my son got his Eagle and had graduated. After 13 years I started teaching 6th grade Science and Social studies in another town and just didn'thave time to go camping once a month and to meetings once a week. Also bones were getting too old to sleep on the ground now. However, I still use a lot of the scout handbooks and merit badge pamplets in my class such as Electricity, Space Exploration Insects etc. as they are better than the textbooks we are issued. I also still am a merit badge counselor.
Visited Philmont last summer on out tour of NM and Colorado and its amazing how many people notice the Philmont tag on my truck and want to talk.

My wife's grandfather was a big contributor to the 
scouting program in North MS and was awarded a 
Silver Beaver. Both her Uncles were Eagle scouts also. Our Daughters weren't interested much in girl scouts so my wife worked with 4H and Pony Club where they invested all their energy. sunny


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

With 2 daughters I have a 2nd grade and 3rd grade Brownie. I'm the 3rd grade troop leader and was kinda roped into taking over last year. We have 23 girls and it's very hard with little parent involvement. I wish I could help more with the 2nd grade troop.

Going to try and do things different this year and do Friday night meetings twice a month. With Meg on 2 soccer teams (1 rec and 1 Coca Cola team) and Emily on our parish soccer team, don't know if that will happen. Plus Meghan trains w/a pitching coach 1 night a week. I think we will weed out some girls whose parents use us a after school sitters! Tried being a daycamp leader last year and was not real impressed with council in our area.

I have great respect for all you leaders out there who give so much of your time, but I'm just not that into it. I am only doing it since Meg's grade wouldn't have a leader otherwise. When I was little, I quit after 1st grade since softball became my passion.

If any of you GS leaders have some suggestions for me, PLEASE help!

Tina


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

4CHACS said:


> With 2 daughters I have a 2nd grade and 3rd grade Brownie. I'm the 3rd grade troop leader and was kinda roped into taking over last year. We have 23 girls and it's very hard with little parent involvement. I wish I could help more with the 2nd grade troop.
> 
> Going to try and do things different this year and do Friday night meetings twice a month. With Meg on 2 soccer teams (1 rec and 1 Coca Cola team) and Emily on our parish soccer team, don't know if that will happen. Plus Meghan trains w/a pitching coach 1 night a week. I think we will weed out some girls whose parents use us a after school sitters! Tried being a daycamp leader last year and was not real impressed with council in our area.
> 
> ...


 action Hi Tina
I was a GS through Jr High.
I was a leader of a GS troop and also Blue Bird leader.
To get parent participation. I asked each mom to do one meeting/and project with me and the girls. This made each girl and mom feel part of the group.They got to know the girls and I got some help. I think they got to see what a leader has to do.
Had to had hold hands with some of the moms. It was worth the effort. I think the moms and I got to really appreicate each other. We were a little support group.
Alot of moms are single,and working (all moms are working)








My oldest daughter is developmentally disabled.( 38 yr old now) I wanted her to have social opportunites. She took dance class as a toddler. Went to camp several times. I got to go too sunny I hope that her fellow scouts learned from our troop experience.
Do you need craft ideas? Does your local organization offer training and support? I used all the help I could get along with the great memeories I had of being a scout(







Using fire, camping trips cooking on a fire was a big deal for us. I remember doing "shows'. Kids love to be creative ,art, acting ,singing sports. incorperate what you know and enjoy into your meeting.The girls will pick up on your positive experiences. Other scout leaders should be helping you. Ask for help. Good Luck.
Jan


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

The oldest boy is a 1st-year Webelos and the other son just started as a Tiger. the little girl will definitely become a daisy(?).

Heard the "roped-in" stuff - Tiger Den Leader, Asst CubMaster, Committe Chair, now doing Pack Trainer. My brother and his son are Eagles, I only got Star, but dropped out as the guys were into too many vices for my sheltered upbringing.

Looking forward to my boys and daughter going the distance, or at least doing their best!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I did the cubs & scouts while I was younger. Now my girl is in Brownies and my son is in Beavers. They absolutely love it.

I do have cookies for sale







Brownies
I do have popcorn for sale







Beavers

How many boxes does everyone want?

Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My son just joined Tiger (went to his second meeting this past Wednesday). He really likes going so far. It is a new pack and just getting started.

I also have popcorn for sale!!!!

Gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Popcorn??? Did someone say popcorn????


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I was in Cub Scouts and Boy Scouts when I was younger, but we moved to where there wasn't a troop close enough so I never made it to First Class. When we lived in Europe a while back, I went to the Pack/Troop to get my two boys involved and ended up being the Tiger Cub leader. Talk about the blind leading the blind. I just tried to stay a week or two ahead and everyone seemed to have fun. My oldest is working on Life rank now and my younger son has taken a break from Cub Scouts to imerse himself in Karate. My girls tried Girl Scouts for a year, but decided that they wanted to spend their extracurricular time on horseback riding, piano and choir.

Scouting is great and thanks, Golden Mom, for starting this thread!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I was in the scouts growing up, and my son just started Tiger Cubs this fall. Both he and I are enjoying it. I brought both his den and the other Tiger Den to the firehouse last weekend for a tour. The kids had a ball.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What a great thread to come back to life at this time!









We are just getting our son signed up for Cub Scouts now, and our daughter is making noises about Brownies.

Both DW and myself were into Scouting to various degrees when we were younger. I dropped out when we got to knots (funny, I had no problem with them when I started sailing!), but PDX_Shannon still maintains friendships she made then.

We are looking forward to both the kids involvement for many years to come!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Ed '96 is a Weblos-I, David is a Wolf. Both with Pack 848 in Beaverton Oregon.

Sophie will be a Daisy as soon as the local Girl Scouts get their act together.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh yea scouts, I have been involved for many years. Started out as a den leader for cub scouts for both boys. Then I became cubmaster for around 3-4 years untill they moved up to boy scouts. My youngest son (16) is a Life scout and my oldest is a Eagle scout. I have been scoutmaster for 4 years and am currently committy chairman and merit badge counciler for cooking,oreintering, camping, personal fittness, emergency prepardedness and I also serve on the Eagle scout review board for the council. We come from a long line of scouts starting with my grandfather through my sons, I still have all the books dating back to 1910 for my grandfather and uncles, dad and mine. Me I was a life scout, I now wish I had finished the 2 merit badges and project. All this started with someone saying" but it's only one hour a week". Kirk


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi Scouts and Scouters,
My son is working on His Eagle project. He'll be installing owl nesting boxes to move owls into a open space boundry area and a school. Should provide the school kids the oppportunity to see some owl (rarely) and to help the city balance the varmit population near the school grounds. Scouting has provided my son (and all the other scouts) the opportunity to learn and practice leadership skills. Schools don't until maybe high school.

If your thinking about joining a troop, I recommend looking for troops that call themselves a "boy led" troop. Patrol leaders tend to be elected. But the outing are led my a scout needing leadership hours. Tons of adult back up, support, shoring, nudging, and suggesting( hopefully he asks first - but hate to miss breakfast). I don't mean to imply anything bad about other troop models. In fact, it is hard to maintain a "boy led" troop if there is a gap in the age spread. Adult volunteering isn't easy. I figure I may volunteer for sometime after my son has aged out just to pay back what out family has gotten out of it.

Happy Trails,


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

How did I miss this thread????

I've been an active Girl Scout since - uh - well - before I was born, I guess. Mom & Dad were chaperoning a Senior Trip in Jamaica when I was conceived







I grew up in GS and it provided me with such opportunity. I LOVED camp and, having the misfortune to have been born into a family of avid non-campers, GS provided me with the opportunity to camp. When I was old enough to become a camp counselor - I did so and then spent every summer through college in a different part of the country as a camp counselor - culminating in a summer running the Riding (horse) program at the GS Nat'l Center in Wyoming. I was an active Troop Leader and Council Volunteer for years - qualifying to train when I was only 17. Then, as staff, had the privelege of creating my Council's 1st Outdoor Training program to recruit/train their Certified Campers ! I even went to College with the intent of a career in Professional Scouting - which I did for several years. Although I'm no longer active, I am still a registered Girl Scout! ...and, btw, for any of you non-parents ---- being a parent is not a requirement ....my 4-legged kids have never been Scouts...

Scouting is able to provide something to kids from all different socio and economic backgrounds and of all different interests. Iin the process, Scouting builds leadership, citizenship, responsibility, and friendships that serve and last a lifetime. In fact, my dearest friend (today) was a Counselor-In-Training with me (35 yrs ago) and I met the folks we recently camped with in the Adirondacks 32 years ago - in Girl Scouts.

My hats off to all of you who carry on the mission!!!!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

My son Matthew has been an Eagle Scout for 10 years. My daughter Kim is 25 as a child she ...was a Brownie and bridged to Girl Scouts and dropped out a year or so later.


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

We have been involved in scouting for the last 11 years. My boys are now Life and Star. I was their den leader, committe chair in cubs and am now committee chair for a boy scout troop.

Beth


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 26, 2006)

I took my son to sign up for Cub Scouts last year and found that the Pack was essentially just getting started. Attempts to get the Pack going in the past have been unsuccessful. Well, with that said, I ended up being the Cub Master. We started last year with 7 boys and quickly dwindled to 5. 1 Tiger, 3 Wolf, and 1 Bear. This year we are up to 13 boys, the future is looking bright as there are 8 Tigers this year. Our Pack and I have been fortunate as there is alot of parent involvement. We have a Den leader and 2 assistant Den leaders for the Tigers and a gentleman (who should in all honesty probably be the Cub Master) leading the Wolf den. My son is a Webelo and I am also the den leader for them. 
This year we are going to actually seperate the dens and let them have their own individual activities after all of the opening ceremonies involving the entire Pack. 
I now have a greater respect for all those that volunteer their time to these orginizations, in any capacity.
It is not easy to lead these orginizations and without the help of the parents it would be very hard to make our Pack successful.

One year and counting.

Thanks to all of you that volunteer your time and talents to our youth.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Our DD completed Daisy scouts last year and has moved on to Brownies this year. I was a Girl Scout till I was sophmore in High School and time demands made me choose to move on. So far only a parent helper at this point. I can't believe how much things have changed in the past years. It is all so much more "hip" than it was when I did it. The "try it's" etc. have all been updated. I am glad to be back and helping. Elise has a wonderful set of leaders --- they've been together for 4 years. This year will be the first they will be camping out as they both will complete their certification this month. Our service unit is very active too. There are several "mother and daughter" type things, several whole family activities and they even have a pinewood derby "My guy and me" for the girls. We loved all the family time together at these events. And for those that don't have mom, dad or some relative to share these activities with there was always someone opening their family to share with another Girl. What a great opportunity in this world of torn families.

The little guy is too young yet but he already has his eye set on Cub Scouts.

Thank you to all the moms, dads etc. who take the time to lead, organize and keep a great institution alive!!!!

Mrs. Happycamper


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for keeping this thread alive. We just had our first meeting last night to begin the new year. This is my 6th year as leader with the same troop. This year we have 11 girls. 3 down from last year. We too are competing with sports, gymnastics, dance, etc.... In the past, we've had a split troop of brownies and juniors, but this year we have all Juniors. So this year we are attempting to earn our bronze award. This is the highest award a Junior can earn. It will be a year long project - our final goal is to raise 1,000 lbs. of food for our local food pantry. Each girl must have 16 hours worth of planning & working toward this project. 
Last year, we did "Penny Power". I gave each girl a bag of 10 pennies (we had 12 girls that night). I asked each girl to bring me back those 10 pennies, but add more in two weeks. Those 12 girls brought back 3,715 pennies. I was elated!!!! So we bought food for the pantry. We were able to help 18 families!!! We were so excited. So that project made us think we could be doing alot more to help our community. 
I had one parent last year - her daughter loved scouts more than anything, unfortunately the parent saw this as a punishment tool. When grades weren't good or room wasn't cleaned, the daughter couldn't attend scouts. It nearly broke my heart. I think scouts is just as important as school. They learn self-confidence, self-esteem, how to help others, etc... IMO....Scouting is the best!!! 
Beth


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

My son is a webelo 2 and I have been is Den leader for all those years 
Scouts Is a great They get so much out of it Plus I enjoy it too.

Willie


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

My sons are four and six, and I am just waiting for the big day when they each turn eight! Oh yeah! Thats where it all begins!

I was a cub, weblow, got the arrow of light, went to scouts... a boy-led troop (I didn't know there was anything else until I read this thread... no wonder we won every spring camporee competition) got Eagle in 1984 and I was a brotherhood member of order of the arrow. Can you tell I am waiting anxiously?

Later in life, I joined the Marines, got out and became a cop. Something about serving the community just worked it's way into my brain. Several years later, I started a cub scout pack in a bad neighborhood because it was p-ssing me off that developers tore down a little league diamond and all the politicians were so worried about being politically correct, they could not get anything going for the kids. Last year, one of the boys who walked into that first cub scout pack meeting became and Eagle. My life was nearly complete when I found this out.

Only two more to go.... I even have a barn full of collected camping equipment that is just waiting for kids who need to borrow it.... If only there was a way I could collect about a dozen canoes without my wife noticing, then I would really be set!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Dont' have to wait until they are eight anymore. Cub's now start in 1st grade/7 years old as a Tiger Cub. Move to Wolf at 2nd/8, Bear at 3rd/9, and then Webelos for 4th and 5th grades, moving on to Scouts in 6th grade/age 12.

Tim


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

CJ999,

You get to re-live it all again! Become an adult member or leader and you can put knots for the Arrow of Light and Eagle on your uniform. The boy's can see earning Eagle is possible.

Kevin 
Eagle, Arrowmen, continuously BSA registered since 1971.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

kjdj said:


> CJ999,
> 
> You get to re-live it all again! Become an adult member or leader and you can put knots for the Arrow of Light and Eagle on your uniform. The boy's can see earning Eagle is possible.
> 
> ...










Hello Fellow Scouters









I'll soon be getting my 40 year Veteran award with the BSA. I started as a Cub Scout in 1963, in Farmington, IL. I graduated from Cubs to Boy Scouts and earned my Eagle award in 1971. I went to Philmont at age 16, and worked on Summer Camp staff (Wilderness Camp) for several years before taking a full time job.

I kept at it over the years, as a Commissioner and as the District Activities Chaiman (responsible for organizing Camporees, Klondike Derbys, etc.). The largest activity I ever organized was a Council Camporee, in 1981 - when over 1500 Scouts and leaders attended.

Some years later, I became Cubmaster for my son's Cub Pack. We had about 70 boys in 10 dens. What a great time! Then on to Boy Scouts again, where I served as Assistant Scoutmaster, Committee Chair, and Scoutmaster. My son went on to earn his Eagle award, as well.

Since then, I've returned to Commissionering and Council/District Activities. I've taken my family to the Philmont Training Center (Cimarron, NM) twice - and my 11 year old daughter (a Girl Scout) wants to be a Boy Scout! They do more "fun" things! I told her she'll have to wait until she's 14, and then she can join a Venture Crew.

Over the years, I've gone to Woodbadge as a participant, and then served on three Woodbadge staffs (Coach/Counselor, Sr. Patrol Leader, and Committee Chair positions), earned the Vigil honor in the Order of the Arrow, been awarded the Silver Beaver and the District Award of Merit. Needless to say - I am a dedicated Scouter! It is the best youth program around!









I just returned from a meeting (last night) where we started a new Cub Pack in my town (we have only one - the one I was Cubmaster - it has 120+ boys). It's a great accomplishment when you can get parents to commit - not many are willing, these days.

As I've stated before - I love my Scouting, but after owning a pop-up and now the Outback - I prefer my queen bed in the Outback to a Therm-o-rest on the ground.









Scouting Forever!

Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CJ999 said:


> My sons are four and six, and I am just waiting for the big day when they each turn eight! Oh yeah! Thats where it all begins!
> 
> I was a cub, weblow, got the arrow of light, went to scouts... a boy-led troop (I didn't know there was anything else until I read this thread... no wonder we won every spring camporee competition) got Eagle in 1984 and I was a brotherhood member of order of the arrow. Can you tell I am waiting anxiously?
> 
> ...










Actually - your 1st grader can join now. First Grade boys can become Tiger Cubs. 2nd graders go into a Wolf Den, 3rd graders into a Bear Den. 4th and 5th graders are now Webelos Scouts. Usually, Webelos graduate to Boy scouts at or near the end of their 5th grade year (the requirements say: 10-1/2 years old AND out of the 5th grade, or in the 5th grade AND earned the Arrow of Light Award).

Get him signed up NOW, so he (and you, as his adult partner) don't miss the first year of fun!

I just got a new Cub Pack started up last night - all 1st graders joining as Tiger Cubs.

Mike


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi Scouts and Scouters,
On 19Dec06 DS passed the Eagle Board of Review. The paper work is off to national HQ. Awaiting a date for the Court of Honor to make it official. We have a new Eagle Scout in the family.









It really makes this holiday season alittle brighter. Hope yours is too.

Happy Trails,
Scott


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Eagle Scout! That is quite an accomplishment, and it will follow him for the rest of his life.

Tell him, from one Eagle Scout to another - congratulations, and don't give up now! Scouting needs his experience and he will serve as a shining example to the younger Scouts in his troop.

Make sure you get one of those bumper stickers from your local Scout Shop that say, "I'm Proud of My Eagle Scout."

Yours in Scouting (and Outbacking),
Mike


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats on the Eagle Scout, Scott.

Our 8 year old is a bear. We get frustrated because the meetings are everyweek and things are so unorganized. They expect us to participate in every little camp, etc and sometimes we aren't able due to circumstances we can't control or because we don't want to stay in a tent. I'm sorry I'm not beyond doing lots of outdoors things, growing up in the country, raising horses, etc, but a tent, not going to happen!! So we will see. I love the things it teaches, but I have to have a little more organization, actually alot!!

Ronda


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

ok2az said:


> Congrats on the Eagle Scout, Scott.
> 
> Our 8 year old is a bear. We get frustrated because the meetings are everyweek and things are so unorganized. They expect us to participate in every little camp, etc and sometimes we aren't able due to circumstances we can't control or because we don't want to stay in a tent. I'm sorry I'm not beyond doing lots of outdoors things, growing up in the country, raising horses, etc, but a tent, not going to happen!! So we will see. I love the things it teaches, but I have to have a little more organization, actually alot!!
> 
> Ronda


Rhonda, Don't let him or you get burned out at this stage. There may be other more organized troops/packs in your area, or let him take a break for a year or two. Our younger son decided to take a break and get back into the troop when he's 11 or 12. My older son has learned so much. He's a Life Scout working on his Eagle. Take care!


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

7heaven,
Congrats on you Star Scout. 
The road to Eagle is very steep indeed. The rewards and life lessons are also great. 
Our family has been helped by so many scouters that I want to pay it forward. 
So, please, feel free to send a PM if I may be any assistants to you and your scout.

Best Wishes,
Scott


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> Oh yea scouts, I have been involved for many years. Started out as a den leader for cub scouts for both boys. Then I became cubmaster for around 3-4 years untill they moved up to boy scouts. My youngest son (16) is a Life scout and my oldest is a Eagle scout. I have been scoutmaster for 4 years and am currently committy chairman and merit badge counciler for cooking,oreintering, camping, personal fittness, emergency prepardedness and I also serve on the Eagle scout review board for the council. We come from a long line of scouts starting with my grandfather through my sons, I still have all the books dating back to 1910 for my grandfather and uncles, dad and mine. Me I was a life scout, I now wish I had finished the 2 merit badges and project. All this started with someone saying" but it's only one hour a week". Kirk


Yep - an hour a week, 250 weeks a year









Cub Scout Popcorn available, still have a few cases in the garage!

-B


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

ok2az said:


> Congrats on the Eagle Scout, Scott.
> 
> Our 8 year old is a bear. We get frustrated because the meetings are everyweek and things are so unorganized. They expect us to participate in every little camp, etc and sometimes we aren't able due to circumstances we can't control or because we don't want to stay in a tent. I'm sorry I'm not beyond doing lots of outdoors things, growing up in the country, raising horses, etc, but a tent, not going to happen!! So we will see. I love the things it teaches, but I have to have a little more organization, actually alot!!
> 
> Ronda


Hi Ronda,

I'd see if there is a better organized Pack in your area before I give up on Cub Scouts (even if you have to drive a little bit). I've experienced the "unorganized" Cub Scout Pack. Ours was terribly disorganized when my son first joined. After his first year, the Cubmaster left and I stepped in. It was a tremendous effort to get parents to pitch in and help, but after a couple years (and a little arm twisting) we got things back on track. An unorganized Pack is usually the result of one or two people doing all the work. If more parents pitch in (even something as simple as setting up the meeting room prior to a Pack meeting and cleaning up afterward) things get a lot better. Sometimes it is the result of a couple of people who won't let anybody else help - and that usually spells DEATH of the pack (when they leave, nobody knows what to do or how to do it).

And I'm surprised at all the camping opportunities! Cubs typically don't go camping - except for a Parent/Son outing or a family camping overnighter once a year. If your Pack is scheduling a lot of camping trips, then they are paying no attention to National guidelines. And if someone gets hurt during some "non-sanctioned" activity, they may not be covered by their leader liability insurance. (Insurance companies will use the slightest excuse to avoid paying out - and this one is a no-brainer!)

But give the tent thing some serious thought. I don't care for it any more, either, since I got an RV. But your son will be missing out on some great times down the road, if he picks up from you that tents are "icky." My 11 year old daughter wants to be a Boy Scout - because the things they do are so much more fun and exciting than the Girl Scouts (at least around here). There's nothing more exhilirating than the view from a mountain top, when you've just spent the last four hours climbing to the top with a backpack! Waa - Hoo!

Remember - your kids are only this age once - you cannot go back and redo things! You'll look back years from now, and those will be some of the best memories you ever have with your son. You'll not regret it - and he'll thank you for it!

Hope you can find a better unit nearby.

Mike


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello

Just finsihed with cubs as my son has moved on to hockey. Was a beaver Leader and then cub leader, I love the outdoors and more importantly, the time I got to spend with him hiking, rock climbing, camping (Summer and Winter) etc. My hats off to any one that has a pursuit in this. Miss those days just talking about them.


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

I just finished Girl Scout camp training last month. I WAS NOT looking forward to taking 20 girls tent camping (platform tents) as I know all the responsibility will fall on myself and my co-leader as we get NO parent help. After training, I am actually looking forward to it! The girls will do most of the work with us leaders guiding them and I think it wil be an awesome experience for them!! We decided to take the 3rd grade troop with us (we are 4th grade and I also have a 3rd grader!), so that will be 40 girls







! Although I'm sure a lot of them will end up going home during the night.

I know my girls will take a lot with them and use when we go camping in the outback. I'm excited for them to use a box oven, dutch oven and try some of the yummy treats you can make on a stick!!! Now they will be able to build a better fire than daddy!

I actually feel sorry for the parents refusing to go...they are missing out on so much!

Camp pull is tomorrow and I'm looking forward to that phone call telling me we're in







!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I have 2 sons and both are Eagle Scouts. I got involved with the troop at the request of the parents of a special needs boy who wanted to join the troop. He had behavioral problems and needed constant supervision and the troop committee would only admit him if there was always someone there specificaly to monitor him. I went to training and became an assistant scout master. My Ex and I also joined the troop committee. The boy made it all the way up to doing his eagle project, but do to his behavioral problems at school did not meet the criteria for Eagle. While it was dissapointing it was still a monumental acheivemanet to get as far as he did. Working with him was an eye opening experience for me to say the least. I think both of us are better people for the experience but I don't think I could ever do anything like that again.
Bob


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> Congrats on the Eagle Scout, Scott.
> 
> Our 8 year old is a bear. We get frustrated because the meetings are everyweek and things are so unorganized. They expect us to participate in every little camp, etc and sometimes we aren't able due to circumstances we can't control or because we don't want to stay in a tent. I'm sorry I'm not beyond doing lots of outdoors things, growing up in the country, raising horses, etc, but a tent, not going to happen!! So we will see. I love the things it teaches, but I have to have a little more organization, actually alot!!
> 
> Ronda


Hi Ronda,

I'd see if there is a better organized Pack in your area before I give up on Cub Scouts (even if you have to drive a little bit). I've experienced the "unorganized" Cub Scout Pack. Ours was terribly disorganized when my son first joined. After his first year, the Cubmaster left and I stepped in. It was a tremendous effort to get parents to pitch in and help, but after a couple years (and a little arm twisting) we got things back on track. An unorganized Pack is usually the result of one or two people doing all the work. If more parents pitch in (even something as simple as setting up the meeting room prior to a Pack meeting and cleaning up afterward) things get a lot better. Sometimes it is the result of a couple of people who won't let anybody else help - and that usually spells DEATH of the pack (when they leave, nobody knows what to do or how to do it).

And I'm surprised at all the camping opportunities! Cubs typically don't go camping - except for a Parent/Son outing or a family camping overnighter once a year. If your Pack is scheduling a lot of camping trips, then they are paying no attention to National guidelines. And if someone gets hurt during some "non-sanctioned" activity, they may not be covered by their leader liability insurance. (Insurance companies will use the slightest excuse to avoid paying out - and this one is a no-brainer!)

But give the tent thing some serious thought. I don't care for it any more, either, since I got an RV. But your son will be missing out on some great times down the road, if he picks up from you that tents are "icky." My 11 year old daughter wants to be a Boy Scout - because the things they do are so much more fun and exciting than the Girl Scouts (at least around here). There's nothing more exhilirating than the view from a mountain top, when you've just spent the last four hours climbing to the top with a backpack! Waa - Hoo!

Remember - your kids are only this age once - you cannot go back and redo things! You'll look back years from now, and those will be some of the best memories you ever have with your son. You'll not regret it - and he'll thank you for it!

Hope you can find a better unit nearby.

Mike
[/quote]

I'm actually the stepmother and am all for getting him exposed to the great outdoors. His dad and I are from Oklahoma and grew up in a rural area. The poor child has grown up in Phoenix and the great outdoor is not his favorite. His mother has always lived in a huge city. We just started camping and DH and I LOVE it. He is just getting used no TV or constant activity. He went camping in a tent with his mother and stepfather and had a horrible experience. Being a school nurse I know how hard it is to get parents involved in any activity. We have tried on several occasions to help with things in our den, but the leader is a control freak and can't delegate. I was upset when me and another mother who is a nurse was not asked to teach them the first aide section instead they read directly out of the book. We are looking for a new den and hopefully will find one that is actually organized and invites parent involvement. Thanks for the kind words of encouragement. We took him camping this weekend for the first time and he had a great time of course we had our Outback and he got to learn to drive our friends Rhino. 
Ronda


----------

